# SuperDuper Darts & how to make them



## Mike The Spike (Mar 27, 2014)

I've being making these darts I came up with for use in the slingshot:









They are perfect for target-shooting on a wooden board as they stick into practically anything and making them costs a few cents and takes about two minutes. This is how to make them;









Cut 3 pieces of paracord and saw off the tip of a nail. Put it on a strip of duct-tape;

















Wrap the tape around the nail, then use semi-open scissors to raffle out the ends of the paracord by moving in an upwardly fashion.









To shoot, place the dart with the nail pointing upward in the pouch. Don't be afraid of pulling back hard - it won't hit your hand.

The dart will fly straight as an arrow and can cover mighty distances.

The only drawback to this ammo I see is the fact that the nail is very short so it's not a good choice for hunting. If the duct-tape part was all metal then it would be a fierce slingshot ammo.

WARNING: I only shot these about 100 times and nothing went wrong so far, but something bad could always happen and so you should be careful as with any exotic ammo.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I've shot rounds similair to this before and they cause mass RTS.

If the center of mass is not centered in the pouch correctly, it will not be safe.

I suggest you add to the post any injuries is not your fault, As this is sharp and will be likely to fling upwards, you wont want someone getting a eye out or possibly one in the throat.

I would suggest you use MJ's fletchettes instead of these, a lot safer.

Or adapt them to this. Possibly just solder a wing nut on and use this.


----------



## Mike The Spike (Mar 27, 2014)

Individual said:


> I've shot rounds similair to this before and they cause mass RTS.
> 
> If the center of mass is not centered in the pouch correctly, it will not be safe.
> 
> ...


I added a warning. I never had one misfire, but it could always happen. I'm not sure how an RTS would be possible with this size (= not much bigger than the pouch, with a small nail) but with a nail too long it's a definite recipe for disaster. I've even shot them upside down a couple of times to test what would happen and they just took off. At any rate, I'm gonna search for a post on those flechettes now


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

A couple of minute snippet that might be of interest from 22.35 mins in.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## OMAGNUS (Sep 28, 2021)

NICE IDEA....WILL TRY THIS, THANKS


----------

